# Too young for daycare?



## Ahathy88 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone!
I have a 15 week old male vizsla named Charlie. He is getting his last shots tomorrow morning...yippee! He's quite active for a vizsla which is kind of a scary thought :-\ haha. We've wanted to take him to puppy daycare and have been waiting for him to finally have all his shots but is he too young? We'd like to get him socialized but he is still learning how to play with other dogs and is quite aggressive. He just wants to play with all dogs but doesn't really cue into other dogs cues when they dont want to play or try to walk away. Will he learn more at daycare or will he get bit a lot for not cluing in? I'm also worried that he'll nip other dogs harshly and not playfully. He has been around my family's two other adult vizslas so he's not completely unsocialized. We are taking him to puppy class's as well. Suggestions? Thanks so much


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be putting Lua (16 weeks this week) in daycare as soon as she gets her rabies vaccine, and I can't wait --- she'll have more fun and I'll get more work done. I think if you pick a reputable daycare, you don't need to worry about dog fights or unhealthy socialization because the employees do such a good job supervising.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

A good daycare place should meet with you and evaluate Charlie and let you know if they have a place for him. . I have spoken with a place here in Houston that even offers time with gentle adult dogs that can really help pups learn. Good luck!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Are there any Vizsla or Sporting Dog people in your area who can watch him during the day? Depending on the dynamics of the Daycare that you choose, it could be either a very positive, or a very negative experience for him.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase started at 15 weeks. He is only with pups under 6 months. He loves it and does great. He is only allowed to go for a few more months bc they have a neuter policy past 6-8 months depending on the dog and we r not neutering that young. Our dog Miles (almost 2) goes as well. They go once per week. We have had a positive experience. Dogs are separated by age and personality. We get pictures every day and dogs look happy in the pics.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen started daycare around 16 weeks.The daycare we decided to go with had "puppy playgroup" each Saturday at their facility, which allowed us to watch our pup interact with many of the pups he would be playing with at daycare, and we met many of the staff that would be interacting with him and supervising the pups. After attending a few playgroups we decided to go with this facility. Our daycare separates dogs into groups of under 6 months and adult and they meet with each dog and owner to evaluate the dog and determine their personality. 

Ours too has a neuter rule for dogs over 7 months, but since they have had no issues with Aspen and the other dogs even though he is not neutered, he is allowed to continue attending - he is now almost 10 months.

Do your research on the facility (tour and meet with staff) to make sure you are comfortable leaving your pup there. Many daycares now have pictures and web cams so that you can see your pup throughout the day as well. After a full day of running and playing you'll have one tired pup ;D


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally don't take any of my pups out to places where I know there will be a lot of dogs until after six months. 
I feel that there are just too many sicknesses out there.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly started early, about 14 weeks if I remember. It isn't a large 'daycare' though, it is more of a dog-sitter with only 2-4 dogs at a time. She still goes sometimes and is around dogs of all ages. The lady has also let me know in the past if she is having dogs over who aren't particularly puppy friendly and gave me the option to reschedule.

It's been excellent for us and even better for her. She gets to run, swim, hike and play on days where working means we couldn't do that.

Man, can't wait until I retire! 

I don't think 15 weeks is too young. Do they run on weekends? Maybe they would let you sit in with Charlie for an hour or so to see how he does and so that you can see how it operates and is supervised.

The Vizsla play is quite relentless, more so when puppies and can sound and look aggressive when really it's just rough play. Nelly is only just starting to learn when enough is enough. Healthy adult dog correction is good for them.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We tried the daycare at 5 months. But after the evaluation they told us that he is not ready. He was way too excited and wouldn't leave other dogs alone even after they showed him that they are not interested. We went back at 7 month and he passed the evaluation.


----------

